# السلامة في مجال البناء



## tahanet (7 فبراير 2011)

بصفتى مهندس معماري ماهي القواعد والنظم الامنية الواجب اتباعها لضمان السلامة بشكل داخل ورشة بناء بشكل خاص (عمال ,اليات.موادبناء,طرق وكيفية معالجة مختلف مخلفات الورشة....الخ)


----------

